# Ultimate Nyan Challenge!



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

I know, this is stupid. 
Basically, do an average of 12 while listening to this: 





I want to see how background annoyances affect solving times. The format (If you choose to accept this challenge) is this
PB AO12:
Average AO12:
AO12 (while listening)
Difference between PB and New AVG: 
Comments:
Bonus: How far can you listen into the video without stopping it? 



1) D L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U L'
2) U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 F' L B' R2 U F'
3) D' L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' D2 R F R2 U' B U2 R' F
4) F2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F D U2 B D2 R2 F2 R' B' L' D'
5) R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 B U2 R D2 F' U L' B' R D'
6) B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B' R' D U' F2 L' U F' L B' U'
7) D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L' U' B U' B' R B L U B2
8) U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 B R L D R' B F' D2 L' F' U'
9) F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 B' R B D L U' B' U'
10) U' B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' D' F2 D' R' U F D' L2 U 
11) R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F U R F2 D' B' L U' B' D'
12) D L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 B L F' U R' D' B2 D2

My results:
PB AO12: 14.95
Average AO12: High 15- Low 16
AO12:14.22 18.06 13.55 15.31 16.34 (11.22) 15.41 16.08 17.02 (19.36) 15.27 16.40 =15.77
Difference: +.82
Bonus: I'll get back to it.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 2, 2011)

Challenge accepted.

pb 8.99
with
9.77, 10.87, 11.76, 9.46, 11.12, (7.88), 9.58, 10.26, 11.22, 11.56, (12.42), 9.54 = 10.51
without 
10.02, 9.17, 9.93, 9.06, 8.74, 10.05, 10.00, 10.43, 8.49, 9.96, 12.34, 9.88 = 9.72


Spoiler



1. 10.02 R2 L2 B U R D2 U' L2 R2 B U' B' F U D B2 F2 L' D B2 L2 D' F' B U' 
2. 9.17 D' B2 L2 B2 D B' F L' F' R2 B L B2 F L2 D L2 B U2 D' L D' R2 B2 R2 
3. 9.93 F B2 L' U' R2 U R D2 F D F2 D2 L2 B' R B U2 R D L' U2 B' R F D2 
4. 9.06 B F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B' R' U' R2 L2 F' L' R B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R D U2 F 
5. 8.74 R' L' D' B L' D' R2 F2 R F R F' L F L' F' U' L' D B' F' D U B2 R 
6. 10.05 D' L2 B F U L' D2 B2 D L' R' D' L' R2 B F' U L2 B' D L2 U2 F R2 D 
7. 10.00 R B2 F' U2 R F2 L F U F B2 D2 B F R2 D' U L R' D' F D2 F2 L R 
8. 10.43 B D2 F R2 B' R F' L F2 B D2 U2 F R' F2 D2 L U F U2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 
9. (8.49) F L D2 F' R D F' B D2 F2 B' U2 R2 F R2 L' F L F L2 R2 B2 L' R' B2 
10. 9.96 D B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 F' R' U2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 B' U F 
11. (12.34) D B2 U2 B' F L R2 F2 L' B' L2 U R' F2 L' R F' B' L' F' R D B R' L' 
12. 9.88 R' B' U B D B' L2 R' F B U' L F R2 L U' B R' B' D2 B2 R L D U2



difference from pb = a lot (1.52)
difference from without = .79


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 2, 2011)

Ever since I found the website www.nyan.cat, it is the only thing I listen to while cubing =p


----------



## JyH (Jun 2, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I want to see how *background annoyances* affect solving times.



???


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan NyanNyan Nyan NyanNyan Nyan NyanNyan Nyan NyanNyan Nyan Nyan

Gets annoying, right?


----------



## JyH (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm at 343 seconds right now.
luvin it <3

EDIT: "You've NYANED for 1003.9 seconds"


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

PB AO12 : 18.87
Average AO12 : 19.xy
Average while listening -- 19.94
Comment -- same. Eventually just tune it out.

Time listened -- 2:30.46


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 2, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Ever since I found the website www.nyan.cat, it is the only thing I listen to while cubing =p


 
I can't stand nyancat, when I finished my average, my ears were bleeding.

Anyway,

PB AO12: 15.91
AVERAGE AO12: 17.xx
AO12 (while listening): 18.10
Difference between PB and new average: +2.19

Comments: Wow, that was lol and annoying and the same time. Someone remind me never to do that again. This average wasn't very good in my opinion.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 2, 2011)

PB AO12: 10.79 or something.
Average AO12: 11-12
AO12: 10.27, 11.74, 9.78, 10.89, 13.46, 9.72, 10.65, 10.30, 12.75, 11.32, 11.28, 10.91 = 10.99
Difference: +.20
Bonus: I might....


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got a new 5x5 PB while listening to this. 1303 seconds in.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

PB AO12: 9.6x
Average AO12: 11
AO12 (while listening): lost times but 12.06 (best single = 8.96)
Difference between PB and New AVG: 2.6
Comments: i accidentally 3 billion brain cells cannot 
Bonus: no


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2011)

PB Ao12: 12 something 
Without Nyan: *14.30*: 14.14, 16.76, 13.83, 15.93, 11.19, 16.22, 12.85, 14.22, 13.83, 14.15, 16.65, 11.02
WITH NYAN: *13.31*: 13.15, 11.63, 11.68, 14.17, 13.66, 9.98, 14.69, 12.87, 14.28, 12.40, 14.54, 15.01

lol. Sub 10 single with NYAN.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 2, 2011)

You people so silly. The cat isn't going Nyan, it is going "Yan,n "


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh lol. We are idiots.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 2, 2011)

It could also be saying "Run nigga run nigga nigga nigga"

I think it's because once you are told that something sounds like something else, your mind either changes how you hear it, or what you hear it as to be what you thought.

Example: Go watch that Nyan cat video keeping in mind the first sentence of this post. It'll come to you =]


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still not getting it.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 2, 2011)

I did an average of 200 one day on 3x3 and on Skewb listening to Nyan.cat. I Nyaned for 22,546.5 seconds, taking time to eat and browse Facebook between portions of the averages. Roughly 6.5 hours. It was utterly ridiculous.

EDIT: My times were about the same.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got a 14.5 second average of 12 while listening to Nyan.


----------

